# Electric blue cichlid & Yellow Lab mix?



## shark

hey I curently have a 3.5" yellow lab. My question is would a electric blue cichlid be compatable? I am planing to get another yellow lab. So would there be any problems with 2 yellow labs and 1 electric blue cichlid? or 2 electric blue cichlids and 1 yellow lab? going to be in a 65 gallon

thanks


----------



## clubsoda

shark said:


> hey I curently have a 3.5" yellow lab. My question is would a electric blue cichlid be compatable? I am planing to get another yellow lab. So would there be any problems with 2 yellow labs and 1 electric blue cichlid? or 2 electric blue cichlids and 1 yellow lab? going to be in a 65 gallon
> 
> thanks


2 yellow labs could be a disaster, 1 will chase and stress the other. yellow lab is quite agressive, keep only 1 or 6+ (to spread out the agression). I had alot of rocks but 1 keep chasing the other relentlessly.

I never had electric blue, but I had 2 johanis, they're good and play nice


----------



## shark

ok thanks i will consider that, ill keep 1 yellow lab but still not sure of electric blue


----------



## copasetic

What is the complete stock list of the 65g?
Yellow labs are actually one of the more dosile type of malawi cichlids. But only true forms of labs, and only when they are happy.
Electric blues get very big. Mine is 7" and over i've had him over 5years.


----------



## shark

you electric blue looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the stock is 2x blue gills 1x yellow lab 3x senegal bichirs 1x ornate bichir 1 x tire track eel 3 x silver dollars 1 x pictus catfish 1x id shark


----------



## copasetic

Ya if you want african cichlids you will have to pick that direction and stock only/mostly africans.


----------



## AquariAM

copasetic said:


> Ya if you want african cichlids you will have to pick that direction and stock only/mostly africans.


Yup. Malawi stuff does well with other malawi stuff. Why not 1 electric blue show male and a group of 12 NICE yellow labs. Spend the money buy F1 or F2. beautiful setup.


----------



## shark

AquariAM said:


> Yup. Malawi stuff does well with other malawi stuff. Why not 1 electric blue show male and a group of 12 NICE yellow labs. Spend the money buy F1 or F2. beautiful setup.


Thanks i bought a school of 5 labs so far and a mixture of red zebras and socolofi's


----------

